# Nachtangeln im Winter!



## CARPFREAK (3. Januar 2001)

Was haltet ihr davon??? Ich find et jut, da die Herausforderung einen Fisch bei kalten Temperaturen zu fangen doch ziemlich groß ist. Und meistens auch die Größe stimmt, wenn sich etwas am Köder vergreift.Grüße von Carpfreak





ES LEBE DAS CATCH AND RELEASE


----------



## MA (4. Januar 2001)

Moin, MoinSicher doch, aber im Winter Nachtangeln?
Wenn dann nur mit richtiger Gasheizung, denn nass wirste auf alle Fälle und wenn du erst mal nass bist, dann wirds wirklich winterlich!Beste


----------



## Andreas_S (4. Januar 2001)

Das stimmt,die Nässe ist das größte Übel.
Dafür gibt es aber gute Klamotten, z.B. Nässeschutz von der BW...Andreas

------------------
xxxAngeln In Norwegenxxx
       www.nordmeer.de


----------



## MA (4. Januar 2001)

Moin, MoinJa sicher, aber irgendwie hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass du beim Angeln immer nass wirst, egal was du machst, da kannst du dich noch so gut schützen, denke ich!


----------



## Andreas_S (4. Januar 2001)

Kommt drauf an...meißt schwitzt man auch, das kann bei Kälte sehr unangenehm werden.
Kommt auch auf jeden an, mancher verträgt die Kälte besser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Andreas

------------------
xxxAngeln In Norwegenxxx
       www.nordmeer.de


----------



## CARPFREAK (4. Januar 2001)

Hey schnappt euch nen Thermoanzug und ein Schirmzelt und euch wird nich kalt.
Am besten aber ihr nehmt eure Freundin mit, denn dann gibt es sowas wie kälte gar nicht.





CARPFREAK
ES LEBE DAS CATCH AND RELEASE


----------



## Dok (4. Januar 2001)

Also ich kann zwar nur für meine Freundin sprechen, aber die ist ne echte Frierekatze und würde wohl alleine bei einem solchen Vorschlag von mir wie folgt reagieren....





da ist nichts mit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







------------------
***MFG und Petri Heil Dok***
***Administrator vom Angler-Board***
***Moderator Privat-, Laber- und Bugforum***


----------



## CARPFREAK (4. Januar 2001)

Das is verdammt schlecht, wenn die keine lust hat.Da hab ich ja nochmal glück gehabt.
Dann mußt du halt den 




beim Nachtangeln lesen.
Greets CARPFREAKES LEBE DAS CATCH AND RELEASE


----------



## Jungangler02 (5. Januar 2001)

Also ich Würde im Winter Niemals Nachts am Wasser stehen. Ich Würde Mir eher ne Grippe als nen Fisch Fangen(mit glück auch nen Fisch). Auserdem Hab ich noch den Jugendfischereischein und die angler die bei uns in der Nähe Wohnen Würden Das Mit mir Machen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ich finde Nachtanglen im Sommer in Ordnung. aber im Winter Kriegt mich nachts Keiner ans Wasser 

------------------
Gruß Junganger02


----------



## Carpman (5. Januar 2001)

auch für mich wäre nachtangeln im winter etwas zu hart, dafür gehe ich ja im frühling, sommer und herbst oft genug


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (5. Januar 2001)

Ich hau mich weg, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



was glaubt Ihr wie es uns Brandungsanglern geht *lol* bei auflandigen winden der staerke 5, Vollmond und 8°C minus. Es wird geangelt was das Zeug haelt, kein Pardon.
Also nix fuer Warmduscher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nur Spass


------------------




  www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## CARPFREAK (6. Januar 2001)

Hey leute, das schärfste Nachtangeln was ich mitgemacht hab, war in Dänemark im vorletzten Jahr im November. Da hatten wir den totalen Wintereinbruch.Waren für drei Tage dort. Am 1.Tag vielen 30cm Neuschnee in der darauffolgenden Nacht frohr ein See von  ca. 28000 quadratmeter Fläche komplett zu.
Hatten dann am 2.Tag nur noch nen kleinen See zum Angeln der wahr auch nur frei, weil da ein paar unterirdische Quellen waren.Ach ja am zweiten Tag haben wir -22 Grad gemessen.
Das schlimmste war aber, da wir mit solch einer kälte nicht gerechnet haben, das wir unsere Thermoanzüge nicht dabei hatten.
Mußten uns dann jeder einen in Dänemark kaufen und wie ja jeder weiß ist einkaufen in Dänemark uuuuuunglaublich billig.Hmmpf
Tja,und seitdem bin ich ziemlich resistent gegen Kälte,Frost und Schnee.
Nach einer wahren Begebenheit.
Grüße vom CARPFREAK




ES LEBE DAS CATCH AND RELEASE


----------



## PatBateman1972 (13. Januar 2001)

Hi carpfreak und alle anderen!
Klar ist es im winter nicht ganz so gemütlich, dafür hast du dann aber auch am wasser wirklich deine ruhe- selbst spaziergänger bleiben weg.schon allein diese atmosphäre hat doch was für sich...
okay, nen thermoanzug hast du, ist doch schonmal was, nimmste dir noch ´ne kanne tee mit ´nem schuß rum(aber nur ´n schuß!) ) mit, dann geht das schon.
persönlich macht mir die kälte auch nicht viel aus, aber da meine angelkameraden alles "warmduscher" sind, ist es dann schon ziemlich schwierig einen "doofen" zu finden, der bei -5 °C mitkommt- denn ganz allein in der kälte ist auch nicht so der hit.
was die großen fänge anbelangt: da kann ich eher verneinen, vielleicht nochmal paar gute zander und jede menge 1pfundbresen- aber wenn du den zehnten bresen innerhalb von 45minuten
vom haken gelößt hast und deine hände sich durch die kälte anfühlen, als wären sie durch den wolf gedreht,spätestens dann fragst du dich, ob das wirklich so ein tolle idee war.aber spaß macht´s trotzdem immer wieder
petrisascha


----------



## Degas (15. Januar 2001)

Jo guten Leut&acute;s!Ich hab son ähnliches Problem mit den Leuten die mit einen Nachtangeln gehen sollen, aber net wolen, wie de PatBateman1972!
Im Sommer und Herbst globt mein Vater immer große Sprüche, das wir im Winter Nachtangeln gehen sollten, da ja da die Zander so gut gehen! Wenn es dann so weit ist, klemmt er den Schwanz zwichen die Beine und meint das es im Zu Kalt wird! Naja und ohne Vater kein Nachtangeln, da ich nicht ans Wasser komme! Das ist absoluter Schmoder!Tob


----------



## Schulti (16. Januar 2001)

Hi Kollegen!
Also mir wäre Nachtangeln im Winter bei richtig strengem Frost auch eine Spur zu hart. Aber so bis etwa 0°C würde ich es mir schon mal antuhen.

------------------
**keinen Schnurbruch**
********wünscht*******
********SCHULTI*******


----------



## Radi (16. Januar 2001)

Nachtangeln im Winter ist schon ok.
Hauptsache man läßt den Alkohol zu Hause und geht ausgeschlafen ans Wasser. Wenn Du bei 
-15°C einpennst, kannst den Traumfisch niemals mehr landen.
Gruß Radi


----------



## Donaufischer (16. Januar 2001)

na mit dem alk hab ich kein problem eher mit der kälte! wenn dann geh ich ja nicht für 1ne stunde. und allein machts auch keine gaude.
würdest du nicht irgenwo in deutschland hinterm ofen sitzen hätt ich ja möglicherweise einen partner.------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Donaufischer am 16-01-2001 um 19:06.]


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. Januar 2001)

Nachtangeln oder am Tage, ist doch egal. Der Punkt ist doch mann mag nicht so gerne los wenn es kalt ist. In der Nacht sind 0° und am Tag -5°.So warum geht Ihr jetzt ungerne Nachtangeln im Winter? Weil es kalt ist oder weil es dunkel ist? Ich denke mal das ist die Beqemlichkeit die da den Ausschlag gibt und am Tage macht es mehr Spaß weil mann was sehen kann.
Ich gehe Herbst wie Winter immer Abends bis in die Nacht zum angeln (Brandungsangeln) denn am Tage beißt es nicht so doll und die kalte Jahreszeit ist nun mal die beste am Meer. Da kann es auch ruhig schön knackig kalt sein dafür ziehe ich mich warm an.------------------

   www.funfishingteam.de   [1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Meeresangler_Schwerin am 16-01-2001 um 12:05.]


----------



## Donaufischer (17. Januar 2001)

das mit dem beißen des nachts ist schon ok!
tja aber hier an der donau da hat&acute;s derzeit so 15° minus. natürlich gibt&acute;s auch etwas weniger frische nächte.
ich überlaß das lieber dem huchenalex und seinen freunden. 

------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---


----------



## Matte (17. Januar 2001)

Ich war eben bei -12 Grad die halbe Nacht draußen auf dem Eis.
Heute zwar nur ein Zander aber sonst läufts besser.(Zander und Hecht bei uns noch offen)


----------



## Degas (17. Januar 2001)

Hallo
Naja mit dem Alk ist das wirklich so&acute;ne 
Sache! Rein Biochemich gesehen erweitert der Alk 
die Hautporen und mehr Wärme kann entweichen! Durch den Alk wierd dirs vieleicht in der Magengegent warm aber 
auch nicht richtig! Besser sind da schon eine
Warme Suppe und Tee/kaffe(ohne Schuss)!
Nartürlich sollte man(wie schon gesagt)
ausgeschlafen sein, den wenn man müde wird
dann friert man auch leichter! Durch die 
Müdigkeit geht der Bluttruck runter und somit 
auch automatich die  Körperwärme!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Degas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich Trinke auch gerne mal was und 
dann auch nicht wenig! Aber in der Kälte 
hatt Alk nichts zusuchen!














[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Degas am 17-01-2001 um 10:33.]


----------



## chippog (20. Januar 2001)

winterangeln ist in schweden eigentlich keine frage, sondern eher eine massenbewegung vor allem bei den riesigen scharen der eisangler. hauptbeute ist der barsch. aber auch hecht ist gefragt. in den nördlicheren gewässern geht es auch ziemlich häufig auf äsche, saibling und forelle. der winternachtangler an sich hier in schweden stellt in der regel der quappe, rutte, trüsche nach. da werden die grössten exemplare bis hin zu sieben kilo gefangen. ich persönlich liebe das eisangeln im gullmarsfjord über alles! dort wird manchmal sogar unter volksfestartigen bedingungen auf wittlinge, schellfische, dorsche, klieschen, heringe und noch einige andere salzwasserarten geangelt. oberstes gebot: häufige kontrolle der eisdicke und -beschaffenheit (ein guter angler ist einer, der heile nach hause kommt). mein tipp zur heissen flüssigkeit: hühnerbrühe mit etwas frischem ingwer, das wärmt!! nach dem abhaken des fische und dem anködern waschen wir unsere hände in dem kalten salzwasser und trocknen sie an einem der (angel)handtücher ordentlich ab. auch das hält warm. viel biss wenig frier, diese weisheit kann leider nicht erzwungen werden. anfüttern kann ein wenig abhelfen. zu guter letzt noch den rat an alle die&acute;s testen wollen. rottet euch zusammen, sorgt für ideale bedingungen und nichts wie ab ans gewässer. das ist die beste art durch den winter zu kommen!!! in finnland und russland hat es gar noch mehr winterangler. auch in nordnorwegen ist die hauptangelsaison mitten im winter zur zeit der mehrmonatigen dunkelheit... in diesem sinne

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## boso (29. Januar 2001)

Tach! Wenn ich heiß aufs Angeln bin geh ich auch im Winter, hab da nicht so das problem mit. Vrteil im Winter ist meiner meinung nach das man seine ruhe hat, keine Leute die einen auf dem Sack gehen die alle 5 min ankommen und fragen ob man schon was gefangen hat. der nachteil ist nur das ich immer alleine gehen muß weil sonst keiner bock hat. gruß boso


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Januar 2001)

Ich sag nur: in der Ostsee bei 3° Wasser Bellyboot fahren, kommt saugut und ist gar nicht kalt.

------------------

   www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## fishman (29. Januar 2001)

Hallo,früher war ich oft noch im Dezember nachts auf Quappe los. Die kälteste Nacht waren mal -13°C. Die Angelsehne fror ständig an der Rute an und wir hatten nicht einen Biß.


----------



## Raver0008 (30. Januar 2001)

Hi! Also für mich wäre das nichts! Im Winter gehe ich max. zum Spinnangeln ans Wasser!Petri Heil

------------------
 http://home.t-online.de/home/raver0008


----------



## Promo100 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Winter!*

Ich kann nur sagen das Nachtangeln im Winter :
1. Echt gut geht ich habe bis jetzt Nachts sehr gute bisse gehabt.
2. Mann seine Ruhe hat .
3. Grosse Fische besser beissen auf jeden fall bei mir


----------



## angelpetrus (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Winter!*

moinsen,
also nachtangeln so im sommer find ich klasse aber im winter kricht mich keiner zum nachtangeln also das ist mir definitiv zu kalt also für mich ist das nichts. im sommer immer gerne aber im winter ne ne ne#d


----------



## jannisO (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Winter!*

ist ne Frage des Schlafsacks. Einfach ist dies nicht. Bin selbst ne Frostbeule und hab schon bei Minus 15 Grad im Zelt gepennt und im Oberharz bei uns auf Zander geangelt. Das schlimme war dabei zum einen die Kälte, hatte erst zwei Tage davor begonnen, das Zelt war noch nass weil es nicht getrocknet war von der Woche davor und fing an zu gefrieren beim Aufbau. Sowie das Bier schmeckte irgend wann nicht mehr weil es so kalt war #q:q:q
Alles in allem ist es schwer sich durch zu ringen dazu aber es geht mit den richtigen Sachen und man hat wie es schon hieß seine Ruhe .
An bestimmten Gewässern die Erfahrung machte ich auch fängt man auch Größere


----------



## Ute (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Winter!*

Hab ich noch nicht mitgemacht, würde aber auch nicht nein sagen. :m
Habe bis jetzt nur die halbe Nacht gemacht.


----------



## jannisO (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Winter!*

Naja es ist schon sehr kalt. Abseits ein kleines Feuer und man kann sich aufwärmen. In einem halbwegs guten Schlafsack merkt man die Kälte jedoch nicht. die Bisse kommen bei uns meinst nachts zwischen 1 und 3 Uhr. Von daher kann man ein wenig schlaffen und sich auch aufwärmen wenn man Piepser dabei hat und nicht auf bleiben möchte.


----------



## magic feeder (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Winter!*

ich gehe zu jederzeit gerne nachtangeln.....auch im winter.....mit einem guten schlafsack und vernünftiger thermokleidung ist das kein problem.......


----------



## Anemone (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Winter!*

Ich würde ja auch liebend gerne meine Rheinkarte einweihen, aber als bekennende Frostbeule hilft mir auf Dauer auch keine warme Kleidung. Gerade wenn der Wind noch geht und man müde wird, dann kriecht die Kälte durch den Körper und dann machts Angeln auch keine Freude mehr. #d
Kaffee hilft ja schon ganz prima, aber als Frau ist das nicht so leicht mit dem 'Mal eben Pinkeln' - ohne sich alles ab zu frieren oder eine Blasenentzündung zu holen. :g
Also ist der Kaffee bei mir auch eher kontraproduktiv. 

Ich überlege ja tatsächlich schon an einem Heizofen. (Hat jemand Erfahrung????) Man das wird eine Schlepperei....:q


----------



## Fxxxxx (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Winter!*

Ich habe nur irgendwann immer Probleme mit den Füßen - weil mit dem Boot auf der Ostsee, da läuft man ja nicht sooo viel rum :q

In der Brandung bekomme ich seltener kalte Füße, denn da laufe ich ja andauernd rum :q - bei Biss zur Rute stürmen :vik:

Deswegen mache ich mir die Tage eine Schuhheizung fertig :vik: :vik: :vik: Muß nur noch meine mit vielen Gutscheinen bezahlte Conrad-Shop Lieferung eintreffen

Bin ich in Radsportforen drüber gestolpert und die haben das teilweise schon seit 1999 im Einsatz.
Ist billiger und viel viel heißer als die teuren kommerziellen Produkte #6.  

Da werden einfach die Spiegelheizungsfolien  (das Paar für 7€) aus dem KFZ Bereich zwischen/unter oder auf die Schuheinlegesohlen gepappt. Für die Stromversorgung gibts es unterschiedliche Lösungen.
Im Boot mache ich es mir ganz einfach und klemme die einfach an die Echolot-Batterie an. Ansonsten habe ich noch Bleigelakkus. Und wer es ganz leicht (aber teuer) haben will, der nimmt LiPo Akkus --> die kleinen Teile kannst direkt zwischen die Schnürsenkel oder nen Kletteverschluss hängen und haben stundenlang Saft :k

Damit es nicht zu heiß wird, ist noch ein Regler sinnvoll. Um nicht den ganzen Saft übern Widerstand zu verbraten zum Beispiel ein PWM Regler (Bauteile sind auch alles nur Centartikel und ist ruck zuck zusammengelötet).

Wenn weitere Infos oder sogar ein Selfmade gewünscht, dann Meldung


----------



## grazy04 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Winter!*

hehe, ein Ofen 

Kuck ma in der 321-Bucht nach Campingofen oder Petroliumofen alá                                  321-Artikelnummer:                                  360104341892 oder eine Petromax aus Bundeswehrbeständen, die sinn als "kleine" Heizung auch net schlecht


----------



## zrako (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Winter!*



Anemone schrieb:


> Ich würde ja auch liebend gerne meine Rheinkarte einweihen, aber als bekennende Frostbeule hilft mir auf Dauer auch keine warme Kleidung. Gerade wenn der Wind noch geht und man müde wird, dann kriecht die Kälte durch den Körper und dann machts Angeln auch keine Freude mehr. #d
> Kaffee hilft ja schon ganz prima, aber als Frau ist das nicht so leicht mit dem 'Mal eben Pinkeln' - ohne sich alles ab zu frieren oder eine Blasenentzündung zu holen. :g
> Also ist der Kaffee bei mir auch eher kontraproduktiv.
> 
> Ich überlege ja tatsächlich schon an einem Heizofen. (Hat jemand Erfahrung????) Man das wird eine Schlepperei....:q




ich kann dir folgende heizung auf jeden fall empfehlen, hab sie als 4kw version (kann man etwa nur zu 40%(verbrauch ca. 100g/std) aufdrehen, sonst wirds zelt zur sauna)
sie hat alle sicherheitsmerkmale, ich lass sie auch nachts durchlaufen.
sie gibt die wärme, so gut wie nur, nach schräg oben ab und wird an den den seiten nicht heiss.
somit kann man sie mit sehr geringen abstand zur zeltwand aufstellen.
hier der link zur 2 kw version(vollkommen ausreichend)
http://www.propanbestellung.de/gasf....html?osCsid=916b7cca7588bc032fdecededd8e71c5


----------



## Anemone (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Winter!*

Wow, danke für die Tipps!

Ich überleg mal - vielleicht krieg ich meinen inneren Schweinehund noch rum (Daumen drücken!)


----------



## Red-Fire (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Winter!*

Hab mir extra fürs Nachtangeln einen Bundeswehr-Schlafsack mit Ärmeln zugelegt, dann kostet es nicht so viel Überwindung aufzustehen, falls sich dochmal ein Fisch am Haken verirrt. Ein Zelt nehm ich nie mit, mach mir lieber ein kleines Feuerchen und leg mich daneben :g


----------



## zrako (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Winter!*



Red-Fire schrieb:


> Hab mir extra fürs Nachtangeln einen Bundeswehr-Schlafsack mit Ärmeln zugelegt, dann kostet es nicht so viel Überwindung aufzustehen, falls sich dochmal ein Fisch am Haken verirrt. Ein Zelt nehm ich nie mit, mach mir lieber ein kleines Feuerchen und leg mich daneben :g



 wo machst du denn feuerchen?


----------



## Anemone (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Winter!*

Ja, Feuerchen ist sowieso Standard. Zumindest zum Hände-Auftauen


----------



## Red-Fire (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Winter!*

Ich angel überwiegend am Main, wenn man da nicht gerade mitten in der Stadt ist, wird das geduldet, solange es klein bleibt.



zrako schrieb:


> wo machst du denn feuerchen?


----------



## teddy88 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Winter!*

@ red-fire, RESPEKT:m aber ne liege hast du schon oder?oder pennst dann aufm boden bzw nur auf ner iso.......?

also mir persöhnlich wäre des viel zu kalt, da muss schon n brolly mit winterskin her und n guter schlafsack mit nem taschenofen in der hand.
Was auch noch n guter tipp gegen kalte hände is sin die "plastiksäcken mit glibber und metallplättchen drinne"(sry hab kp wie die dinger heißen)|uhoh:-> wenn man des plättchen drückt wirds warm..........gibts überall z.t 10 stück für 5 euro........da macht man nix falsch un man kann se beliebig oft wiederverwenden!!

Greeze und viel spass am wasser für alle Hartgesottenen...#6

PS: pflegt eure Frostbeulen


----------



## Red-Fire (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Winter!*



teddy88 schrieb:


> @ red-fire, RESPEKT:m aber ne liege hast du schon oder?oder pennst dann aufm boden bzw nur auf ner iso.......?


 
Manchmal nehm ich mir ein Stuhl mit, aber meistens leg ich mir ne Iso drunter und kuschel mich schön in den Schlafsack :g


----------



## teddy88 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Winter!*

*g* boah mir wärs zu kalt un zu ungemütlich.Aber trotzdem viel spass

-> jedem tierchen sein plaisierchen


----------



## Harbour (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Winter!*

Zum Thema mit dem Aufwärmen.
Ich persönlich benutze eine Blumenvase aus Ton mit 2 Öffnungen (oben und an der Seite). Darin kann man ein Feuer machen ,dass nicht zu auffällig ist aber trotzdem wärmt. Wenn man sich dann noch ein Gitterchen mittnimmt (und eine Pfanne) kann man sich seine Fische oder Selbstverpflegung grillen oder anderweitig zubereiten. Schon zigmal praktiziert und keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht.
Ihr könnt das ja auch mal probieren, sofern es keine Umstände macht die Vase zu transportieren.

Zum Thema:

In relativ milden Nächten ist Nachtangeln im Winter sehr entspannend wenn man die richtigen Sachen an - und dabei hat. Aber bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen (bis - 20°C) und Schneefall habe ich da keine große Lust zu. Der Schnee liegt bei uns ca 10cm hoch.

lg Harbour!


----------



## Rheinangler89 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Winter!*

Nabend Jungs...un Mädels!

Also ich geh auch zu jeder Jahreszeit und Temperatur Nachtangeln, zwar bin ich fast nur mit de Spinne unterwegs aber ich fang en Großteil von meinen Zander im Winter so gegen 23Uhr wenn sonst keiner mehr am Wasser is un mer de Rhein für sich hat.
Mit guten Klamotten kann mer sich ja gegen die Kälte schützen nur es einzigste was mich als en bissl nervt, sin die Rutenringe die ständig vereisen.

Mfg Rheinangler89


----------



## Anemone (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Winter!*

Ringe einfetten soll helfen, hab ich zumindest mal gehört.... 

:q


----------



## teddy88 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Winter!*

jop, anemone hat recht.
du musst deine ringe mit vaseline einfetten.

mfg


----------



## Rheinangler89 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Winter!*

Ja mach ich auch!Fette auch meine Schnur mit Vaseline ein, aber bei -15° hilft auch es einfetten leider nix mehr!!!Dazu kommt noch das ich recht leich fisch un des auf ne relativ hohe Distanz,durch die Vaseline fliegt de Gummi halt net soweit.
Hat alles seine Vor un Nachteile.

MFG Rheinangler89


----------



## Subwaygate (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Winter!*



PatBateman1972 schrieb:


> Hi carpfreak und alle anderen!
> Klar ist es im winter nicht ganz so gemütlich, dafür hast du dann aber auch am wasser wirklich deine ruhe- selbst spaziergänger bleiben weg.schon allein diese atmosphäre hat doch was für sich...
> okay, nen thermoanzug hast du, ist doch schonmal was, nimmste dir noch ´ne kanne tee mit ´nem schuß rum(aber nur ´n schuß!) ) mit, dann geht das schon.
> persönlich macht mir die kälte auch nicht viel aus, aber da meine angelkameraden alles "warmduscher" sind, ist es dann schon ziemlich schwierig einen "doofen" zu finden, der bei -5 °C mitkommt- denn ganz allein in der kälte ist auch nicht so der hit.
> ...


 
Da geht es dir genau wie mir, dass macht doch keinen Spaß wenn jeder zu Hause sitzt und du in der kälte bei -5 Grad und suchst einen kleinen Fleck, wo der See nochnicht zugefrohren ist und jeder Spaziergänger der vorbeikommt sagt "Ist es zum angeln nicht zu kalt?". #q

Also ich kann dich verstehen!!! Und im Sommer wenns regnet hauen sie lieber ab anstatt mal den Regenschirm rauszuhohlen.  Ich denke einfach dass die nicht vom Virus Angeln so befallen sind wie wir, aber ich halte es keine 2 Wochen aus ohne MINDESTEN 1mal angeln gegangen sein |supergri |supergri


----------

